# More Ebay madness, someone is on acid.



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-Scale-Walt-Disney-World-Open-Air-Passenger-Car-Used_W0QQitemZ190221774346QQihZ009QQcategoryZ4149QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Just came across this, holy moly, someone is smoking the wrong stuff.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Man oh man, you are right. Someone is smoking some strange stuff. $239.50 for a piece of New Bright is rediculus. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Only 3 bidders on the item. It sounds like a stunt just to push p the price of items, because NOBODY in this hobby or in thier RIGHT mind would pay that much for a New Bright car. 

Cliff


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

its over now, only 8 bids, I think someone must have made a serious typo when bidding


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice profit! 
And I read "all" those high price LGB comments. Very interesting interests in Disney products for those 4 bidders.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

People never went crazy bidding when I had something to sell. I was always lucky to get wholesale price.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not a guy that "plays with trains" but probably a Disney nut. That is why the Disney H0e trains from Japan are absolutely impossible to buy.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Man, I got two of those! Methinks I'll hold onto them until Suzi goes to college. Might just pay for a semester....  

Later, 

K


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

but it does say Walt Disney on it!!!!LOL


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/19/2008 3:35 PM
Probably not a guy that "plays with trains" but probably a Disney nut. That is why the Disney H0e trains from Japan are absolutely impossible to buy.




the **** you say? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

I got one of those, a Tomie 2-4-2 Disney engines and 3 Retlaw cars for $50 off Evilbay a couple years ago, kept the engine & resold the coaches for what I paid for them, result: free engine. Still have it, awaiting some future Hon30 project


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

First, the vendor did not reveal the manufacturer. 

Apparently the successful bidden made an outrageously high bid 4 days before the biding ended. The final price was driven up by others bidding and his automatic bid kept him ahead. That guy really wanted that piece, not unusual in many eBay auctions. 

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MarkLewis on 05/19/2008 4:30 PM 
That guy really wanted that piece, not unusual in many eBay auctions. 
Mark 


Unfortunatly these turn up on Ebay quite frequently. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 05/19/2008 4:20 PM
Posted By Spule 4 on 05/19/2008 3:35 PM 
Probably not a guy that "plays with trains" but probably a Disney nut. That is why the Disney H0e trains from Japan are absolutely impossible to buy.

the **** you say? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0> 
I got one of those, a Tomie 2-4-2 Disney engines and 3 Retlaw cars for $50 off Evilbay a couple years ago, kept the engine & resold the coaches for what I paid for them, result: free engine. Still have it, awaiting some future Hon30 project " border=0>




Grr.....one that must have slipped by the radar. Good score there! 

Irony, one of the ebay adverts to the left is one of these NB cars.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, as far as the seller not representing the manufacturer goes, the ad _did_ say "New Bright!" The winning buyer has something like 650 purchases so he's not a newbie! Caveat Emptor!!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I just saw some LGB flatcars at a very high buy it now price. They look like ordinary flatcars to me! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-4060-Series...ryZ19154QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked and the car is again up for bid! Apparently, the buyer decided NOT to go through with the deal (gee, I wonder why? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif ) The starting bid is $29 with no takers as yet...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Rats. There goes my college savings plan. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 05/20/2008 9:47 AM
I just checked and the car is again up for bid! Apparently, the buyer decided NOT to go through with the deal (gee, I wonder why? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif" border=0> ) The starting bid is $29 with no takers as yet...




Someone f'd up with a great big typo while bidding I'll bet. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Even at $29 that is steep! 

Consider too that it took two folks or a shill bidder to bid it that high. Hmmm? I've a feind that watches HO auctions and he's succesfully "outed" a few sellers using shill bidders to up the price. He kept the records of his bids and who was bidding against him and the fact that the sale never went thru but the same person kept outbidding him and yet they failed to complete the transaction. Hmmm? fishy? Yeah! 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Some fishy business goes on. 

I used to buy gvt surplus test instruments, clean them up, make sure they were reasonably calibrated, worked and had their accessories and sell them on ebay. There got to be a guy who would list the exact same thing the next day with an initial bid of zero, and would withdraw it as soon as my auction was over with no bids. He always used different accounts for this bogus listing. 

You never know what's going to happen at an auction. If two get into a bidding war and run the price up rediculously, you just have to say, "look at those idiots," be glad you're not one of them and laugh.


----------



## RaTTeR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two as well, to go with my HLW Disney steamer! At this rate they would 
be worth more than the engine!


----------

